# Tessa's spay



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa was spayed this past Thursday. I have a wonderful vet who does all the right things without asking: prelim blood work, isoflourane anesthetic, etc. He also took the time to play with her and love her up so by the time I left they were best buddies. 

When we arrived they put me in the same room where my Sophie died last Oct. I was so focused on Tessa that it took me a moment to look up and realize where we were. My emotions overcame me. It was an immediate visceral reaction and I began shaking and crying. I had to go out and ask to be moved to another room. They were very kind, brought me Kleenex and apologized. 

Her spay went well and I picked her up at 4:30 that afternoon since they didn't have overnight supervision. She was so drugged that she slept straight through the night but it was good to have her close to me.

My poor baby is still sleeping a lot. I put a crate with the door open on the sofa beside me and it's where she's most comfortable and i can reach in to give her a rub or scratch behind the ears. I'm still keeping her on pain meds so she's comfortable and quiet. I still caught my little monkey jumping yesterday. Ouch! 

It's hard to see her so quiet and those big soft eyes look at me like "what's going on Mom, why do I feel so bad?". I'll be happy when my little play monster drops a toy at my feet. Then I'll know she's on her way to a full recovery.

But now her eyes are no longer at half-mast so here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon sweetheart!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Get well soon sweet little Tessa! Jan that must have been hard at the Vets office. Isn't it wonderful that you have such a wonderful Vet though.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Jan it is so hard when our babies are not 100% but it sounds like she is doing really good. Dont worry Tessa mommy will let you jump on your ottoman again real soon, take advantage of all the special treatment we know you are getting.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww - give Tessa a big kiss for us. How sweet of your vet to bring you a tissue - must have been very upsetting for you. I'm glad you asked to change rooms.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, She is SOOOO precious! That face just melts me so I can only imagine what it does to you!  She's growing up and so beautiful and you can see her sweet soul in those eyes.

I hope she feels better soon! I know how hard it is to see them down and out. Atleast the pain medicine is helping her rest!
Have a speedy recovery Miss Tessa! :kiss:
Kara and Gucci!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awwwww... ((((healing gentle hugs)))) to Tessa! She is too precious!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tessa is so adorable. I'm sure she will be back to her old self in a few days.:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH what a doll ! Tessa has such beautiful eyes. Thanks for the pics, Jan. 

She'll do fine and will be back to her boisterous, bouncy self in no time. It's hard to see them so quiet and different. I'm glad your vet is a good one. It really helps us get through this. ((hugs)) and gentle belly rubs for you and Tessa.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a darling dear.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she is. Feel better soon little Tessa!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

What a precious little puppy. 
Tessa looks so cute in the pictures.
Healing hugs from Chico and Cali.
Get well soon Tessa!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Get well soon, Tessa! Jan, be sure to take care of yourself as well as Tessa. Maggi is going in for her spaying in 3 weeks. I'm dreading it!

Hugs to you both!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a doll! Feel better soon Tessa!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We just went through that with our girl and she was back to making trouble the next day like nothing happened. Get well fast Tessa!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Healing huggs and tummy rubs from Miss Lilly to you Miss Tessa.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

kawboy said:


> We just went through that with our girl and she was back to making trouble the next day like nothing happened. Get well fast Tessa!


Really? Because Tessa is still doing nothing but lay around. She has no spunk and doesn't react to anything with pleasure, tail wags, or face lickies at all. She's not even following me around when before I wasn't allowed out of her sight. If I pick her up she just melts into my body and lays her head on my shoulder.

I didn't give her pain meds this morning since she was so mellow. Then I thought maybe she was so mellow because she was in pain and gave it to her about an hour ago. It doesn't seem to have made much difference.

Gosh, should I be getting worried?


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I hope Tessa feels better soon! For us, the first day was the hardest and then the next day she woke up like nothing happened and she RLKing all around again. I'm sure little Tessa will pull through!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan I had Monte done on a Thursday and he did not bounce back till Sunday. Riley bounced back the next day. I think some are more sensative than others but if you are worried I would call the vet. I know you being an RN I do not have to ask about her boo boo's, I'm sure you are on top of that. How about her temp? And is she eating & drinking fine?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awww Jan, it's hard to see them like this, isn't it?

I don't think you should worry unless she is still acting this way Sunday evening. Then I'd give your veterinarian a call on Monday morning if you haven't seen a change. It's pretty major surgery to be spayed. Some of the girls are just a little more sensitive to all of it than others.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, Tessa is adorable in her little crate. Feel better soon little princess.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Gosh, I wish we didn't have to do this to them (eventhough it's for the best!). The sots are hard enough!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, I love Tessa's face on the second pic. Hope the spay is forgotten real soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, Tessa looks so grown up in those pictures! Poor baby, I hope she feels better soon! Don't worry about her feeling down still. Kubrick was REALLY down the first day after the neuter but by the second day after he was getting a lot better. Some dogs just take a little longer than others. :hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This would make me worry, too, because they are our babies! Remember that anesthesia effects each a little differently. Is she eating at all? Do you think she has a fever? Is she going outside to do her business? If she is eating, peeing, and no fever, I think it can wait until Monday. If not, contact the service tomorrow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Before long Tessa will be back to herself. Hang in there Jan........:hug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I know I am a nurse but somehow when it's your baby everything you know falls out of your brain and you run on emotions. 

She is eating a little and drinking if I put it right in front of her. She's going to the bathroom.

I'll see how she does through tomorrow.

I did find her pain med tonight on the floor; apparently it had fallen out of the bread earlier as she chewed so I just gave it to her again. Hopefully she'll sleep OK, she's been very restless all evening.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan - she looks so cute! I remember those days of the glassy eyes looking at you like that!! I am sure that each day she will come around a little more.
Kisses to your little girl!!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd guess recovery is a little different for every individual dog. Tasha could barely stand up and walk the first day so we thought it would take longer. I was surprised how much better she was the next day. One thing we did notice was that she only pooped a little at a time, probably because it hurt some. I'm sure Tessa will be fine in a few days and don't think you need to worry. She's probably just very sensitive.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan--how is Tessa this morning?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I already sent you an email, but I hope Tessa is doing better! :kiss:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just checking in on Tessa this morning too...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan I also have been thinking of you and Tessa today, hope she is doing better.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Speedy recovery wishes for Tessa.

Hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope Tessa is doing better today. Its always harder on the girls, as it is much bigger surgery. I bet she'll be up and about in a day or two.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I hope Tessa is doing much better today. Here's to a very quick recovery. She reminds me so much of Luna. When Luna got spayed, she stayed with my mom for the week (she's a retired RN and since I work full-time, I knew my mom would enjoy taking care of Luna - it's in her nature to take care of someone who is not feeling well). My mom told me she bounced back in a couple of days as if nothing happened. My mom had to safety pin a cloth around her so she wouldn't get to her stitches. Had she really gone for the stitches, she would have requestedthe cone to put around her head. I visited her during her recovery at my mom's.

Tessa looks so precious.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Add me to the list of those checking in on our Tessa today? Hope she's feeling much better! HUGS!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I'm just not sure. I guess she's OK. DH checked her abdomen and it was soft with no specific tender spots. 

But she's yelping and whining randomly and will run in circles occasionally...as if she gets a wave of pain. She sometimes goes off and hides from us. I found her in my closet hiding under the clothing rack earlier. This from my velcro puppy. She's just laying around and isn't interested in anything or anyone.

She did eat a bit and is going potty Ok if we carry her outside. She's not going to the door on her own to ring her bells. I guess she's just super-sensitive. This is day 4. I think I'll call the vet if she's not better by morning. Maybe they will give her better pain meds. This is so unlike her. 

I know it's major surgery. Hey, I had a hyster and I sure didn't feel like doing anything for quite a while. I just wish she could talk to us and let us know exactly how she feels and if it's something we need to be really worried about.

Sorry, I know this is kind of rambling thoughts.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, don't be sorry, Jan. I know what you mean about wishing she could talk.

You might as well call your veterinarian in the morning to have him/her take a look at her and make sure you aren't missing anything. It does sound like she is ultra sensitive, and that's OK, but you might as well rule out that there are no other problems going on with her.

I cringed when I read the part about your husband checking her abdomen, but with your background, I have to assume that you know where the areas would be that are off limits right now. Your vet showed you how to carry her between the legs and not to touch her abdomen at all when taking her outside right? (This question is mostly for anyone else who might look back later, and not get the specific instruction because I'm positive that you've got to know the areas to avoid.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, Give the call to the vet and see what they say in the morning.

My yorkie mix, when she was spayed...it took her almost 6 days before she was herself again. She too did the yip as if someone bit her or pinched her, even though she was alone. She was doing that up until the end of the 5th day. If there is no redness and infection, I am sure she will be fine soon, but of course, give a call to the vet, he may want to have a look.

Hugs to good recovery.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am thinking that she may be slower to recover than average. Please call your vet in the am if she is not better. Until then--she is in our prayers.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, bless her. I'd call the vet in the AM definitely. Poor gal, sounds like she needs tons of TLC (and maybe better meds). You're not rambling, dear, you're a worried and wonderful mama.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you find her acting better in the morning. Hugs to Tessa!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would also call the vet if only for your own peace of mind. I hope Tessa feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Besides the fact that she may just be more sensitive to pain (Shelby was like that, she just cried and whined for 2 days), maybe the other behavior is being caused by a reaction to the pain meds. But, when they are in pain, sometimes they will jusy go off by themselves.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I am sorry Tessa is having such a difficult recovery. Definitely call your vet and have her seen, just to rule out and problems. Chances are she is just more sensitive.

Please keep us posted,


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, oh no, don't be shy about those reminders! Dh is a doc and I'm an RN so yes, we do know, but thank you for being caring enough to double-check. He just wanted to be sure she wasn't distended from any kind of internal bleed. And that doesn't seem to be the case. The way you described carrying her is exactly what we're doing and she seems to tolerate it well. Thank you so much.

I do think she's ultra sensitive. This is the puppy that screamed like a banshee when she got her immunizations...and the cap wasn't even off the needle yet ound:

I'm trying to remember way back when my Sheltie was spayed over 15 yrs ago and I simply can't remember having any concerns. But it could be selective memory.

I'm hoping morning will be better but if not I'll call the vet.

Thanks to all for the concern and support. Gosh, I feel like a nervous new Mom that knows nothing. These little pups have a way about them so in our hearts they are like our children. aren't they?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan I hope that little Tessa is doing much better!!! I am sure that she just maybe a little more sensitive....let us know what the vets says if you decide to call!!!! Hugs to you and little Tessa...the picture made me cry...she looked soo sad but is still cute as a button....reminded me of my Jillee!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sending some healing vibes and snuggles Tessa's way :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JanB said:


> I do think she's ultra sensitive. This is the puppy that screamed like a banshee when she got her immunizations...and the cap wasn't even off the needle yet ound:


Ahhhhh, funny. Sounds like you have a little Drama Hound on your hands. That makes it even harder to know when you should worry though.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just wondering how little Tessa is doing this morning? I hope she is getting back to her spunky self!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in on Tessa - sure hope the little thing is feeling better this morning. It broke my heart to hear she was hiding in the closet - she really must feel bad. Poor thing - hope today is a better day.:grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry I'm so late to this thread. I hope little Tessa is feeling much better today. Tender belly rubs from me and wet lickies from Tori.:hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan I hope Tessa is doing better today, poor girl. Hugs to you, I know it's hard when our little ones are not feeling good. Give Tessa some belly & ear rubs from us to.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Jan, I sure hope Li'l Tessa heals quickly. It is so difficult to see them so uncomfortable, poor baby.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope Tessa feels better today. Poor baby!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, how's our little Tessa doing this morning? Wanted to check in on her.......


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also just checking in on Tessa today. Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

This morning she didn't want to come out of her crate and I found her in the closet again hiding in the corner. 

BUT I'm seeing signs of life again. By late morning she wagged her tail a bit and was excited to see a friend of mine who stopped by. So I feel confident that she's starting to turn the corner although definitely not back to her old self just yet.

I was giving it till mid-afternoon before calling the vet. I'm glad because she does seem a tiny bit better. Hopefully I'll continue to see improvement.

It just goes to show you that some of these little ones take a little longer than average to bounce back. It's just so hard to see a velcro dog like Tessa not follow me around and want to go off by herself 

Thanks for all the concern and advice. You guys are just the best!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, it must be so hard to see her like that! Hopefully she has made a turn for the better today.
Teddy and I send feel better hugs:grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh poor Tessa. She's really having a time of it. I hope today is the day she is turning the corner. If not, I'm sure you'll check with the vet. Its too bad they can't tell us how they feel. Feel better soon, Tessa!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I finally called the vet. Tessa wouldn't let me come near her and she wouldn't eat her favorite food out of my hand. She's still hiding from me and She'll jump occasionally as if bitten and yelps.

I have an appt in 15 min.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, Jan, I'm so glad you're going in! Will be checking in for updates! I'm worried for you, Hon! I'm sure Tessa will be OK, but I know how we moms worry ourselves silly.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh poor little thing - I am so glad you are taking her in to the vet. Let us know when you get back. Hope the vet finds just what she needs for comfort.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor Tessa! It sounds like she is still in alot of pain. I'm glad you're taking her right in. We'll be anxiously waiting for an update....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh poor baby - I hope it is something simple, like a pinched stitch, or an infection that can be solved with antibiotics. I know that my Lily had an infection from her spay! Please let us know how little Tessa is doing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor little thing, I'm glad you decided to go. Big :hug: to you both.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Tessa! Let us know what the vet says. :hug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Just checking back to see if there was any news about Little Tessa.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, so I feel better 

She has swelling/redness around the incision but her temp is normal. The vet seemed to think it may be partly an allergic reaction to her sutures. He did aspirate the swelling to make sure there was no hidden infection and it was OK.

I have to give her a heat wrap 2-3 X/day and we'll keep her on pain meds longer.

I'm glad I took her in just for my own peace of mind. Now I have to keep her away from the incision w/o using the e-collar because she's really been going for it today. I have a lot of bad memories surrounding the e-collar from my Sophie who was in it 3 weeks of the last 4 of her life and I won't use it. I rigged something up; she looks silly but that's OK, I just hope it works.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news Jan, I'm so glad all is ok. 

You rigged something up you say, do I dare ask? How about putting a onesie on her, I know others have had good luck with them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I would imagine that the heat wrap will be soothing for her irritation too. I'm glad the news is basically no news for now. 

C'mon Tessa! Speedy healing heading your way.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad there's nothing serious going on with Tessa! Now that I've found out about Gracie and Tessa, I can finally log off and fix my DH some dinner. :biggrin1: :hungry:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poor baby! I am glad she is ok though! Whenever the babies are not ok it always hurts, but she will be ok! She is a cutie =)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I am so glad that Tessa is fine and there are no complications.  Heat wraps should make her feel better, and how about a onsie??


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I wanted to check on Tessa - so glad to hear everything is doing as it should.
Poor baby she must really be in pain - I hope the heat wraps help.

Give her kisses and hugs from Sissy and me.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so relieved. I am a nurse, also, and it was difficult to sit waiting for THE answer to why your baby was so distressed. You didn't offer the opportunity to feel her belly, or try to cheer her up, etc.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

The onesie really worked out well for Cali. She couldn't get to her incision.

Hope Tessa continues to improve and that you both have a good night.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann, um, no you don't want to see it 

I mentioned the onesie to my vet when she had her spay and he was lukewarm on the idea, wanting to keep an air circulation to the incision site. However, it's got to be better than licking and I will not put her in an e-collar. So tomorrow I'll go buy one. I hope they make one long enough. She's my little sausage, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Just measure her from neck to tail and take the tape measure to the store. They will turn out to be too wide for your Tessa so that sir will continue to circulate.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have to admit that I am sorta amazed by different Vet's opinions. My vet was all in favor of using the onsie.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Just measure her from neck to tail and take the tape measure to the store. They will turn out to be too wide for your Tessa so that sir will continue to circulate.


Of course...that makes perfect sense. Actually I think my vet probably thinks (knows) I am the crazy dog lady so he no doubt thought I'd gone around the bend when I mentioned putting her in baby clothes, lol.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I'm glad that at least there's nothing wrong with Tessa except that she doesn't feel too good. I do think that the onesie is probably the best idea. Give her lots of kisses from me and Kubrick! :kiss:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good to know there's nothing seriously wrong w/Tessa. I sure hope that incision stops bothering her so much and heals up quickly. Thanks for the update, Jan.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Tessa is okay and I hope each day brings her closer to her normal self.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sure thinking about Tessa this morning! I hope she's starting to feel better. That darned wound probably does hurt  I'm glad you took her to the vet and I seriously doubt they even flinch at the thought of precious Tessa in a onesie!  Of course you are NOT a crazy dog lady like MUAH! hah. 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I am so glad that nothing major is wrong with Tessa? Poor baby, she just doesnt handle pain as well as some - just like people. I hope that the heat wraps are working on her. How is she doing today??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Jan, I don't how I missed all this. I hope Tessa is feeling better today and I'm so glad it turned out to be nothing momentous. Give her an extra hug from me.

I also have a stupid question for the group. I was looking at onesies the other day and I wondered how it would work. Where would the tail go, or do you cut a hole for it? It's going to be Milo's turn very soon and I want to be prepared.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, you put it on the same direction as if it was on a baby (front at the chest, snaps down in the front of the crotch) and then you cut a slit for the tail before you snap it. However, for boys, you may not want to do it because it can rub the incision area where their testicles used to be. 

Another member here (no longer posting) used little boy's briefs instead. That worked well because the leg holes fit for the dog and the bend at the hips was just like a little boy and it left room at the incision area. If Milo is determined to lick the sutures/incision, you may just want to get the e-collar. It is the only way you'll really keep his mouth from getting to it if he is determined.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't imagine having him in that collar. I'll have to try other things first. Can't make my baby suffer . . . and walk into walls.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri, Missy told me about the No Bite collar that I used with Monte. I loved it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leeann,

Where do you get those?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I went out and bought the onesie and it works great! I bought it large so there is lots of room for air circulation. It's pretty cute  I'm going to take her in to the vet with it on when I take her for suture removal so they will hopefully recommend it to others. Anything is better than the e-collar. I just unsnap it and roll it up for her to go potty. 

I hosted a group of ladies this afternoon and they all thought I was a genius and thought this up myself. I told them no, but I know a lot of genius's. lol.

I thought they might think I had crossed over to CDL status when they saw her in baby clothes, but no. That didn't happen until the UPS man arrived with her Lookout car seat. What timing, eh? LOL!

She's feeling much better today. The warm compresses seem to be helping and she's even beginning to be a little playful. I got face lickies for the first time since her surgery. Gosh, that was great and put a smile on my face!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri it is actually called Bite Not dog collar, I think I got mine at dog.com but if you do a google search on it you will get all kind of different stores. I got the 3 1/2" but Monte is small.

Jan, I was so happy to hear Tessa is having a better day today. I think we might need a picture of her in that onsie. Hugs to you both.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Leeann, I'll check it out. And I agree -- Jan, let's see photos in the onesie -- please.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awww look at those eyes. Who says dogs can't talk?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan,
sorry I missed out on all the worries about Tessa. But I'm glad to catch up and read good news! Hope you'll find the time to take a pic of our little patient in her onesie and post it for us!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Here she is pretty in pink 

P.S. you know, she just began perching on the top of chairs. I thought maybe she didn't get that Hav gene and it appeared at 7+ months


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, I also used the bite not collar with Kubrick and it was MUCH better than an e-collar. The vet put an e-collar on him to take him home and he was SO miserable in it, it broke my heart. I put the bite not collar on him right away after getting home and although he didn't necessarily enjoy wearing the collar, he wasn't at all miserable in it. I didn't have to take it off for him to eat or sleep or anything, so that was nice. Here are some pictures of him with it on after his neuter.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Tessa looks adorable in her onesie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, yikes does Tessa look like Lexi!!


Glad to hear that she is feeling a little better!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tessa you look adorable in you pink onsie. Thanks for sharing Jan.

I love the smile on Kubrick's face in the first picture Lina.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love how Tessa looks in her onesie!! I bet the girls at the vet office will also. I am glad she is feeling better.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tessa is all pretty in pinks.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, they could be twins!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tessa looks like such a sweetie in her onesie. So glad to hear she was feeling well enough to give kisses. Hopefully tomorrow she'll feel like herself again.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, just look at her in that cute onesie!! Aw, so SWEET! That no-bite collar is quite clever too.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a tip for those of you who use onesies:

Tell your DH there are no pee or poop holes in a onesie BEFORE he takes the pup out to do her business.

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, glad I asked for a pic, she looks adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tessa looks so cute in her onesie. I'm glad she's starting to feel better. She does look like Lexi. And a little like Shelby too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH that onesie is SOOOO cute on her. I think Gucci started perching up on the top of the sofa around 7-8 months. It is only one certain sofa she'll do it on. I've put her up high on the other two couches in here and she wants nothing to do with those! haha.

I'm so glad to hear Tessa is bouncing back! LOL @ the car seat timing!! ound: If a stroller can make me a CDL, than a carseat can certainly catapult you to that status! 

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tessa is adorable in her onesie! Glad to see she's giving kisses again. It's only a matter of time til the RLH's begin, I'm sure!

Tori doesn't perch either...she just turned 7 mos. old, guess I better not consider that to be out of the question yet, eh?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, Tessa looks very cute in her onesie. Funny comment about DH. Oops!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"I thought they might think I had crossed over to CDL status when they saw her in baby clothes, but no. That didn't happen until the UPS man arrived with her Lookout car seat. What timing, eh? LOL!"

LMBO !!! Oh, I wish I was there to see that! 

I love that there are pics in this thread. It means things are going well now and we can focus on the fun stuff. Yaaaaaaayyy, Tessa!! I'm SO glad to hear all is well and you just have to keep an eye on the site. Glad it was looked at after all. When does she go back?

Oh yes, definitely bring her in with the Onesie! She is adorable! I have to LOL at hubby who forgot about pulling the Onesie off her before pee time. HA !


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

If I had waited just one more day...she's totally FINE now. That's how it always goes, right? As soon as you take them in they are OK.

She's maybe sleeping a little more than usual but she's playing with her toys, trying to unroll the TP from the holder, and best of all, having a blast with her RLHs!  I almost cancelled her class this evening but by the time we had to leave she was doing well and wanted to go, and was very excited.

Still, it's best to err on the side of caution, right? I'm still glad I took her in to the vet.

Oh, and it wasn't just pee that DH took her out for. He said she got "in her poop position" and he kept waiting for it to come out, wondering where it was ound:ound:

Seriously, he's brilliant and incredibly educated. BUT.....how could you not know this?? I mean, our children wore onesies! 

Stitches come out on Friday.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, I'm so glad to read that she is back to her normal self for the most part. And yes, the onesie story with your husband is pretty funny. LOL!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

JanB said:


> Oh, and it wasn't just pee that DH took her out for. He said she got "in her poop position" and he kept waiting for it to come out, wondering where it was ound:ound:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad Tessa is feeling like herself again. The story of your DH is too much. I bet you ended up cleaning her up too, and somehow it was your fault for not telling him. :suspicious:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> So glad Tessa is feeling like herself again. The story of your DH is too much. I bet you ended up cleaning her up too, and somehow it was your fault for not telling him. :suspicious:


How did you know?? Of COURSE it was MY fault because how could he possibly know these things??

Um, common sense? ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All I have to say is "MEN"!!!!!! Glad Tessa is better.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to read Tessa is doing so much better. The picture of her in the onesie is as cute as can be! 


Glad she is getting back to feeling like herself again.:hug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So glad Tessa is getting back to her normal cutie pie self. She looks so adorable in that pink onesie, I used the onesies for Bacci, they worked great, I also used the bite-not collar, also a Godsend.


----------

